
Cartohost – Managed CartoDB Hosting - sabman
http://cartohost.com/
======
sabman
We have just launched dedicated hosted version of CartoDB which comes with
backups and monitoring. CartoDB in case people don't know is an open source
geospatial service which runs on top of PostGIS/PostgreSQL. For more info
message me via [http://cartohost.com](http://cartohost.com)

